# H4H Liphook play with a GM staffer



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

The day at Liphook is approaching fast, and I will be looking at the draw over the next few days.

If you would like to play with a GM staffer, and get a decent tee, with a guaranteed short walk rather than a drive out in to the country, please add your name to this thread. The cost of the chance to play with the likes of Mike Harris, Bill Elliott, Rob Smith etc is a very reasonable donation of Â£20. Gift aid can be added if applicable. 

I have 18 places up for grabs, so get your name down, and make your donation asap.

Rich


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2018)

I'll play with a staffer rich, i'd like to play  in Bill Elliot's group but after he had to put up with Liverbirdie, Cam amd Fragger at coventry i suspect hes still recovering ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll play with a staffer rich, i'd like to play  in Bill Elliot's group but after he had to put up with Liverbirdie, Cam amd Fragger at coventry i suspect hes still recovering ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Stu. It will be a random draw to make it fair. i am waiting for Bill to send me a list of the forumers he will not play with !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2018)

I'll put my name down. Payment made


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 10, 2018)

I would like to put my name forward - donation made.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 10, 2018)

Count me in Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll put my name down. Payment made
		
Click to expand...




Bigfoot said:



			I would like to put my name forward - donation made.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the donations guys.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

1. Stuart_C
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR

Copy and paste this list to add your name.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 10, 2018)

Rich I have paid for +1 and also for letting a staffer show me how to do it


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Rich I have paid for +1 and also for letting a staffer show me how to do it
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Chris.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 10, 2018)

1. Stuart_C
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR
6. Khamelion - Donation made


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 10, 2018)

1. Stuart_C
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR
6. Khamelion - Donation made
7. Kraxx68 - Donation paid  -- p.s i'd paid double if you wangle Mike Harris 
8. Hacker_Hughes - donation made by Kraxx


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - Donation made
7. Kraxx68 - Donation paid -- p.s i'd paid double if you wangle Mike Harris 
8. Hacker_Hughes - donation made by Kraxx


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - Donation made
7. Kraxx68 - Donation paid -- p.s i'd paid double if you wangle Mike Harris 
8. Hacker_Hughes - donation made by Kraxx 
9. Crow - PAID


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - Donation made
7. Kraxx68 - Donation paid -- p.s i'd paid double if you wangle Mike Harris 
8. Hacker_Hughes - donation made by Kraxx 
9. Crow - PAID


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Hi Stu. It will be a random draw to make it fair. i am waiting for Bill to send me a list of the forumers he will not play with !!!
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rich, just make sure you warm those balls ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the payments guys.

Just seven spaces left. Would grab them while you can, or be prepared for a long walk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kraxx68, nice try, but Mike will always top your offer not to play with you !


----------



## User2021 (Sep 11, 2018)

Stick me down please Rich


----------



## GG26 (Sep 11, 2018)

Put me down I please, Iâ€™ll make the donation this evening.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2018)

Add me please Richart, canâ€™t cut and paste on this phone.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID 
9. Crow - PAID 
10. Jobr1850
11. GG26
12. Blue-in-Munich
13.
14.
15.
16.

We have now just four spaces left, so save yourself a long walk by getting your name down!
Please note that when you make your donation to the just giving site,* please do not use the
word "PAYMENT" as gift aid will be removed by the Just Giving site.  *This is strictly
a donation.


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850
11. GG26
12. Blue-in-Munich
13. DRW - PAID
14.
15.
16.

We have now just three spaces left, so save yourself a long walk by getting your name down!
Please note that when you make your donation to the just giving site,* please do not use the
word "PAYMENT" as gift aid will be removed by the Just Giving site.  *This is strictly
a donation.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 11, 2018)

Made  Â£5 donation to make up for the gift aid that got removed due to me adding the word payment in the staffers donation.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850
11. GG26
12. Blue-in-Munich
13. DRW - PAID
14. Hodge
15.
16.

We have now just TWO spaces left, so save yourself a long walk by getting your name down!
Please note that when you make your donation to the just giving site, please do not use the
word "PAYMENT" as gift aid will be removed by the Just Giving site. This is strictly
a donation.


----------



## Cake (Sep 11, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850
11. GG26
12. Blue-in-Munich
13. DRW - PAID
14. Hodge
15. Cake
16.


----------



## User2021 (Sep 11, 2018)

Â£20 plus gift aid paid Rich

Thanks


----------



## Cake (Sep 11, 2018)

Â£20 donation made.

Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2018)

Donation made.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 13, 2018)

Donation made


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2018)

Just one more space available.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2018)

Sure you've got the numbers right Richard? 
16 doesn't divide into three.


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2018)

Iâ€™ll take the last spot.

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850
11. GG26
12. Blue-in-Munich
13. DRW - PAID
14. Hodge
15. Cake
16. Fish - PAID


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850 PAID
11. GG26 PAID
12. Blue-in-Munich PAID
13. DRW - PAID
14. Hodge PAID
15. Cake PAID
16. Fish - PAID

All sixteen places have been taken and paid for. 
2 Spaces have been reserved for the two Battle Back players. 

Thanks everyone for paying so quickly.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 17, 2018)

Rich, put me down and I will pay the Â£20. 

As I am helping with the scoring I presume they will be going off early?


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2018)

1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850 PAID
11. GG26 PAID
12. Blue-in-Munich PAID
13. Hodge PAID
14. Cake PAID
15. Fish - PAID
16. Mikejohnchapman

Fifteen places have been taken and paid for, one place left.
2 Spaces have been reserved for the two Battle Back players.

Mike, have taken my name off and added your name, so that you can play with a GM staffer if you wish to.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2018)

DRW said:



			1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850 PAID
11. GG26 PAID
12. Blue-in-Munich PAID
13. Hodge PAID
14. Cake PAID
15. Fish - PAID
16. Mikejohnchapman

2 Spaces have been reserved for the two Battle Back players.

Mike, have taken my name off and added your name, so that you can play with a GM staffer if you wish to.
		
Click to expand...

Mike will take the last place. Thanks DRW.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2018)

DRW said:



			1. Stuart_C PAID
2. HomerJSimpson PAID
3. Bigfoot PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. JamesR - PAID
6. Khamelion - PAID
7. Kraxx68 - PAID
8. Hacker_Hughes - PAID
9. Crow - PAID
10. Jobr1850 PAID
11. GG26 PAID
12. Blue-in-Munich PAID
13. Hodge PAID
14. Cake PAID
15. Fish - PAID
16. Mikejohnchapman PAID

2 Spaces have been reserved for the two Battle Back players.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the payments.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks for all the payments guys.

Just seven spaces left. Would grab them while you can, or be prepared for a long walk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kraxx68, nice try, but Mike will always top your offer not to play with you !
		
Click to expand...

Well, more money for H4H then... ha ha always worth a try though


----------

